
Why the monarchy needs Meghan? - godelmachine
https://www.1843magazine.com/features/can-meghan-markle-modernise-the-monarchy
======
tango24
> Submission Title: Why the monarchy needs Meghan?

From the HackerNews Guidelines:

.. please use the original title, unless it is misleading or linkbait; don't
editorialize.

